# Reds Migration pattern??



## MJW (Sep 17, 2011)

Is there a regular pattern that Reds follow throughout the year?
When are the in the river mouth, bay, and gulf?


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a good question. Hopefully someone can come back on that one.


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

About October - March they move up towards the river. April - Summer they are thicker in the south part of the bay.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Back when you could drive on Alabama beaches, in late October we'd drive out on the peninsula at Ft Morgan, and catch 50-60 lb Bull Reds on their migration West. We'd use a whole fillet side of gulf mullet for bait. we'd have about 12-15 surf rods out, and when a school of reds came by, they'd hit every bait. we'd land about 1 or 2 on each run.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Red fish are all the way to the edge. They go where they want. Usually smaller ones stay inshore. Water temps seem to drive them, Cold water , they move towards gulf.


----------



## MJW (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for some great information!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Back when you could drive on Alabama beaches, in late October we'd drive out on the peninsula at Ft Morgan, and catch 50-60 lb Bull Reds on their migration West. We'd use a whole fillet side of gulf mullet for bait. we'd have about 12-15 surf rods out, and when a school of reds came by, they'd hit every bait. we'd land about 1 or 2 on each run.


50-60lb redfish? You know the state record is 45lbs right?


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe a little fishing exageration thrown in..

Back in the old days we didnt keep any records, or talk about how big a fish we caught on a computer.'''''

Just Sayin...


----------



## Beer-a-Cuda (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm with y'all on the 50-60's!!!  From the shallow rigs i've seen some super studly reds. Hey, we're all out there for the big one, so ya got to believe!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

if your just inshore the slot to just over slots will move farther in to the mud bottoms to stay warm. the bulls will be around the pass to like was stated before all the way out to the edge and around structures like rigs and reefs


----------

